# Rund um De Hahn Belgien



## netzeflicker (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute#h
wo kann man  rund um De Hahn im April (um den 5. 4.2006)  zB. Forellen,  angeln und wo bekommt man die benötigten Papiere? was geht zu der Zeit vom Kutter, oder Küste#q, ich bin für alle Hinweise sehr Dankbar


----------



## wsvmicha (1. März 2006)

*AW: Rund um De Hahn Belgien*

Moin netzeflicker !
De Haan ist ok. Na ja , forellenfischen ist dort nicht angesagt.
Gibt zwar einen teich an der französischen Grenz ( De Panne )
aber dort sind nur die Einheimischen Rentner .
Am Besten fährst du nach Blankenberge auf den Pier ( hafeneinfahrt )
oder nach Oostende auf den Pier. Wie gesagt sind beides Hafeneinfahrten.
Im Augenblick ist alles ein wenig anders bzgl. des Meeresangelns dort.
die Fangzeiten haben sich ein wenig verschoben. Sprich Jahreszeiten sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.
So wie es aussieht kannst du dann noch Platte fangen.
Was haste denn für das gelegentliche Angeln dort für eine Ausrüstung ?
Kannst dort auch vom Kutter Fische fangen.
Wenn noch Bedarf besteht , kannst du mir eine PN schicken , helfe dir gerne.
Fahre seit 30 Jahren an die Küste nach Belgien.

übrigens , hast ein schönes Bild unter deinem Namen
habe meine Dienststelle auch in Düsseldorf

Alles wird gut
Gruß Micha#6


----------



## netzeflicker (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rund um De Hahn Belgien*

Hallo Micha das Bild ist eines von vielen die man unter der seite der Stadt Düsseldorf finden und anschließend auf deine Festplatte kopieren kannst. 
#d
Das man in Küstennähe keinen Forellensee hat ist eigentlich recht schade, fürs Meer braucht man ja eigentlich recht schwereres Geschützt oder sehe ich das vieleicht falsch#q. Ich bin sonst nur an die Ostsee zum Angel gefahren und werde im Sommer auch drei Wochen in und um Heiligenhafen sein Mit der gesamten  Ausrüstung. 
Ps.ich bin ein echter Düsseldorfer zur arbeit muss ich aber nach Langenfeld.
 Allzeit Petri Heil


----------

